# Trading 3D movies with each other...



## curtishd

Anyone want to trade various 3D movies/ discs? I have the Disney demo that came with the Mitsubishi dlp starter pack if anyone want to trade?


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/19438332
> 
> 
> Anyone want to trade various 3D movies/ discs? I have the Disney demo that came with the Mitsubishi dlp starter pack if anyone want to trade?



Sure, I'll trade it for my Sony demo disc if you are interested.


----------



## al-db

I have a Monsters vs Aliens I would trade for another 3D movie.


----------



## acblue94

Interested in Monster House?


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/19438332
> 
> 
> Anyone want to trade various 3D movies/ discs? I have the Disney demo that came with the Mitsubishi dlp starter pack if anyone want to trade?



I'll trade my Grand Canyon for something but I already have:


MVA

MH

Imax Dinosaurs

Imax Wild Ocean


----------



## Shadow2222

EDIT: accidental double post


----------



## Shadow2222

Obviously I'm new here, but if you trust me, I have Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.


I'd be interested in monster house.


I also have My Bloody Valentine 3D, but I'm not sure if I want to trade that


----------



## curtishd

Anyone have this and want to trade me?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mitsubishi-3D-De...#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Troyk300

I'm willing to trade my my bloody valentine. And I also have cloudy with a chance of meatballs really looking for monsters va aliens or httyd


----------



## somedude1

Coraline is available for trade


----------



## icerat4

Cloudy meatballs new in package for trade..


----------



## Troyk300

Ok I forgot to list some 3d movies I have

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs. My bloody valentine

These next ones are not bluray but are unopened they are

Zombie chronicles. 3d zoo animals. apt. 51 devil bat.

Apt. 51 robot monsters. SOS planet. The creeps

3d minutes. Camp blood. The little shop of horrors(opened)

Really looking for monsters vs aliens. Httyd and coraline thanks. Willing to trade all of them for Httyd


----------



## fingersdlp

I have an extra Ice Age Dawn of the Dinosaurs and an extra Coraline - both unopened. Any Samsung owner double dip on the starter kit to get extra glasses?


I would trade for your HTTYD. Also interested in Monsters vs Aliens and maybe Grand Canyon.


----------



## tb0b

I have a copy of Monsters vs Aliens I' like to trade for How to Train your Dragon.


----------



## distant30

Hi guys, this sounds like a fun and economical thing to do so I'll jump on, currently have these two to trade:


1- Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs - Bought from Amazon. Watched once. Would like to trade for Monster vs Alien.

2- Disney Digital 3D Showcase Disc - comes with Mitsubishi 3DA-1 adapter + glasses bundle. Would like to trade for other demo disc from Sony, Panasonic, Samsung etc.


----------



## swifty7

I wonder what would happen if somebody offered avatar 3d for trade.


----------



## curtishd

Anyone have any imax movies they might want to trade?


----------



## NK215

Hello


I have cloudy and Imax under the sea up for trade. I would value these 3d-bluray at $18/each. I don't know what I want at the moment. Would love to trade for amazon gift certificate or sell them outright.


If the post is not appropriate, please move.


Thank you

nk


----------



## Toe

I have Resident Evil Afterlife 3d and am looking to do a trade for How To Train Your Dragon 3d........shoot me a PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## jwheels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swifty7* /forum/post/19521384
> 
> 
> I wonder what would happen if somebody offered avatar 3d for trade.



I have avatar, and would probably trade it for the complete shrek collection with voucher for the 4th film. I still have to watch avatar of course but I think my 4 year old would love the shrek movies in 3d.


----------



## curtishd

Anyone have Piranha 3D that they want to let me borrow? I have great feedback on ebay and a great rep on AVS. Just want to watch once.


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/19887787
> 
> 
> Anyone have Piranha 3D that they want to let me borrow? I have great feedback on ebay and a great rep on AVS. Just want to watch once.



What can you offer?


----------



## mobilejunkie

I have avatar new. Want to trade httyd new.


----------



## Matts4313

ive got Avatar on the Way, Despicable me, Shrek and Crad Canyon.. could be willing to trade for HTTYD or MVA


----------



## Khanriazaoif

I have monsters vs aliens, resident evil and house of horrors(the animated one not sure on name) if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## justatoy

I have an unopened monsters vs aliens if anyone is interested in a trade.


----------



## martyrd0m

Looking for MVA or Avatar. Haven't mostly everything but cloudy with a chance and the IMAX movies.


----------



## Matts4313

Hey, you two with Monster V Aliens.. Would you be interested in Gran Canyon, one of the shreks, or Despicable me?


----------



## madturbosnake

i have avatar 3d and resident evil available for trade. both mine are opened copies but only watched them once. will have saw 3d available for trade once i was watch it later this week


----------



## Checkler

I have HTTYD that I'd trade for an avatar.


----------



## Checkler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matts4313* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ive got Avatar on the Way, Despicable me, Shrek and Crad Canyon.. could be willing to trade for HTTYD or MVA



How can I email you ?


----------



## Checkler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mobilejunkie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have avatar new. Want to trade httyd new.



I have a HTTYD that im willing to trade up. Email me at clheckler at gmail


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Checkler* /forum/post/19894979
> 
> 
> How can I email you ?



Send him a pm (personal message) by double clicking on his name.


Yer welcome!










Ed


----------



## madturbosnake

my email is [email protected] if have anything willing to trade for avatar 3d and resident evil.


----------



## madturbosnake

I also have the bundled 3d movies that came in my panasonic 3d bundle coraline and ice age.


----------



## Remit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madturbosnake* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have avatar 3d and resident evil available for trade. both mine are opened copies but only watched them once. will have saw 3d available for trade once i was watch it later this week



Would you be will in to sell avatar? I only have one 3d movie so far and my son will kill me if I trade it off (legends of he guardians)


Cheers,

R.


----------



## Remit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NK215* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> I have cloudy and Imax under the sea up for trade. I would value these 3d-bluray at $18/each. I don't know what I want at the moment. Would love to trade for amazon gift certificate or sell them outright.
> 
> 
> If the post is not appropriate, please move.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> nk



Do you still have cloudy? Is it in good shape?


Would be willing to purchase as I don't have anything to trade.


Cheers,

R.


----------



## Matts4313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Checkler* /forum/post/19894979
> 
> 
> How can I email you ?




You can PM me here or email me @yahoo.. its the same user name


----------



## Matts4313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madturbosnake* /forum/post/19895261
> 
> 
> I also have the bundled 3d movies that came in my panasonic 3d bundle coraline and ice age.






would you trade Ice Age for one of the shreks? i could also throw in Grand Canyon imax, which has some pretty amazing 3d.


----------



## jwheels

Do the 3d shrek discs also have the 2d on them?


I just bought the blu ray box set but want the 3d versions.


I have avatar that I would trade if anyone is interested. I watched it once and have another on the way via rebate sometime in the next few weeks.


Jeff


----------



## jeffdom

I'd be willing to trade any of my collection for something I dont have or small rental/deposit:


Monsters Vs Aliens

Saw 3D

Resident Evil

Piranha

Legends of Guardians

Avatar

Step Up 3D

Alice Wonderland

Clash of Titans

Cats and Dogs 2

Bolt

Polar Express

How to train your dragon

Imax Deep Sea

Imax Space Station

Imax Under Sea

Grand Caynon

Last Airbender

Open Season

Cloudy

Christman Carol

Shrek Collection 3D

Ice Age 3


----------



## jwheels

What ya have in mind for the rental fee lol? I only have despicable me and IMAX dinosaurs alive in 3d that are not on your list, if you want to swap a couple for short time rentals of sorts I would love to see a couple on your list.


Jeff



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffdom* /forum/post/19901006
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to trade any of my collection for something I dont have or small rental/deposit:
> 
> 
> Monsters Vs Aliens
> 
> Saw 3D
> 
> Resident Evil
> 
> Piranha
> 
> Legends of Guardians
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Step Up 3D
> 
> Alice Wonderland
> 
> Clash of Titans
> 
> Cats and Dogs 2
> 
> Bolt
> 
> Polar Express
> 
> How to train your dragon
> 
> Imax Deep Sea
> 
> Imax Space Station
> 
> Imax Under Sea
> 
> Grand Caynon
> 
> Last Airbender
> 
> Open Season
> 
> Cloudy
> 
> Christman Carol
> 
> Shrek Collection 3D
> 
> Ice Age 3


----------



## jeffdom

Actually looking to trade for Coraline at the moment..


send me email at vgklabs at yahoo .com


----------



## nito3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NK215* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> I have cloudy and Imax under the sea up for trade. I would value these 3d-bluray at $18/each. I don't know what I want at the moment. Would love to trade for amazon gift certificate or sell them outright.
> 
> 
> If the post is not appropriate, please move.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> nk



I have "grand canyon" and " chance of meatballs" and "resident evil" to trade!


----------



## Matts4313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffdom* /forum/post/19901006
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to trade any of my collection for something I dont have or small rental/deposit:
> 
> 
> Monsters Vs Aliens
> 
> Saw 3D
> 
> Resident Evil
> 
> Piranha
> 
> Legends of Guardians
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Step Up 3D
> 
> Alice Wonderland
> 
> Clash of Titans
> 
> Cats and Dogs 2
> 
> Bolt
> 
> Polar Express
> 
> How to train your dragon
> 
> Imax Deep Sea
> 
> Imax Space Station
> 
> Imax Under Sea
> 
> Grand Caynon
> 
> Last Airbender
> 
> Open Season
> 
> Cloudy
> 
> Christman Carol
> 
> Shrek Collection 3D
> 
> Ice Age 3





Ive got Despicable Me 3d... Interested in HTTYD (first choice) or Bolt.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Hey, Netflix, Redbox, Blockbuster, etc. - you better start giving us 3D Blu-rays or this may the acorn that put you out of business.


----------



## jet2233

I have Avatar, Clash of the titans, despicable me,Alice in wonderland, monster house, cloudy with a chance and resident evil. Im willing to trade a few.


----------



## cchrono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jet2233* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have Avatar, Clash of the titans, despicable me,Alice in wonderland, monster house, cloudy with a chance and resident evil. Im willing to trade a few.



I'm looking for avatar I have bolt, mJ this is it, the last airbender, legends of guardians, that you don't have if your interested


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jet2233* /forum/post/19904713
> 
> 
> I have Avatar, Clash of the titans, despicable me,Alice in wonderland, monster house, cloudy with a chance and resident evil. Im willing to trade a few.



I would trade you SAW 3d for despicable me.........shoot me a PM if interested.


I would also trade SAW 3d for either Step Up 3d or BOLT.


----------



## AVSF President

Wow, I'm surprised at the number of people wanting to trade.


----------



## samalmoe

i have legends of the guardian..trade for?


----------



## vkelly25

I have IMAX Deep Sea unopened and Dinosaurs Alive, willing to trade.


I currently own the following movies:


Cloudy with A Chance of Meatballs

IMAX Deep Sea

IMAX Under the Sea

Shrek Collection 1-4

Resident Evil: Afterlife

Pirahna 3-D

Saw 3-D

Wild Ocean

Dinosaurs Alive

Grand Canyon

Avatar


Hit me up...


----------



## Remit

You up for trading avatar? I have legend of the guardians for trade, see you don't have that one.


R.


----------



## fxcast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwheels* /forum/post/19900853
> 
> 
> Do the 3d shrek discs also have the 2d on them?
> 
> 
> I just bought the blu ray box set but want the 3d versions.
> 
> 
> I have avatar that I would trade if anyone is interested. I watched it once and have another on the way via rebate sometime in the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> Jeff



just bought a samsung3d tv. im willing to trade for avatar 3d. i am an amazon prime member so i can ship you a new movie in exchange for avatar 3d.


you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## bravia3D

This site is dedicated to those that want and wanna trade 3D blurays. Just opened not long ago but it will help many. Also has a complete list of all 3D Blurays out now, and updating info on each along with reviews coming soon.

Also has info on 3D TV broadcast movies.

http://blazin3d.freeforums.org


----------



## jwheels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxcast* /forum/post/19935253
> 
> 
> just bought a samsung3d tv. im willing to trade for avatar 3d. i am an amazon prime member so i can ship you a new movie in exchange for avatar 3d.
> 
> 
> you can email me at [email protected]



Already made this trade a few days ago sorry.


Jeff


----------



## bitemymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samalmoe* /forum/post/19927559
> 
> 
> i have legends of the guardian..trade for?



How about for Step Up 3D?


I am interested in trading for other 3d animation films.


----------



## Jedi Domain

thread closed


----------



## martyrd0m

Looking to trade open season, monster house, and saw. Looking for avatar, monster vs aliens, or ice age


----------



## Troyk300

Hey everybody I'm looking to trade my copy of coraline and erotic dimensions both in bluray 3d I'll trade both for Httyd but if you don't have that just send me an offer thanks


----------



## bigjohn7

Still shrink-wrapped Avatar, willing to trade for HTTYD in the same condition.


PM me or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Jedi Domain

I just got my new 3D TV and am really, really interested in the following--->
*AVATAR 3D, PIRANHA 3D, IMAX Deep Sea 3D and IMAX Under the Sea 3D.*

Anybody want to deal right now?? I am anxious and ready










Not sure what I could offer in trade (maybe you can suggest), but I buy and sell website domains. Maybe you have interest in that ? I have about a hundred of them. My list of website domains is at the URL below or you can email me and I will send the list to you.Most of them are with the Go daddy registrar and easily transferred to another Go daddy account in minutes!! I would be willing to give you a few of them (depending on what you choose) for whatever you have above. Check me out










namefrontier dot com


My email back is [email protected] 


Mitch


----------



## grif32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samalmoe* /forum/post/19927559
> 
> 
> i have legends of the guardian..trade for?



Cash? Would love this movie. I just got into 3d and don't have much of anything to trade right now.


----------



## Matts4313

Just got Avatar in. I had several people email me with offers. Might be interested in trading it after I get a chance to enjoy it for a week or two


----------



## Troyk300

Hey everybody really looking to trade my coraline and my erotik dimensions just shoot me an offer


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Interesting thought......


My friends and I are already in a serious trading circle already though.


----------



## Matts4313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Troyk300* /forum/post/19977603
> 
> 
> Hey everybody really looking to trade my coraline and my erotik dimensions just shoot me an offer



i traded with Troy - went perfect.



i now have:


MVA

Bolt

Grand Canyon

Despicable me

Shrek 4

Avatar



all on 3d. Im next in line to borrow HTTYD - but if its as good as i think it will be, that will probably the next move i try to trade for. Id also like to trade for Step up 3d; I hear its got good 3D. Id only be willing to trade Grand Canyon for it though. Similar movie - great 3d, low rewatchability.


----------



## Winky65

I have Shrek 4ever After, Piranha 3D and Grand Canyon to trade. I would trade all 3 for Avatar or How to Train Your Dragon. I would trade any 2 for Ice Age 3D. PM or email if interested.


Bill
[email protected]


----------



## StvRbrsn

Great thread, I imagine us exclusive guys are gonna be wanting to trade.


----------



## Khanriazaoif

I got monster house. RE4. Monster v Aliens and despicable me. Let me know if someone wants to trade and for what


----------



## thefloater24

Looking to trade my brand new extra copy of Samsung Presents: IMAX 3D Triple Feature Blu-ray which contains:

Galapagos / Into the Deep / Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs


Looking to trade for two used or new 3D blu ray movies that I don't currently have in my collection below. Not looking for any 3d demos. Email [email protected] if interested.

Below is my 3d blu ray collection. (including ones im waiting to get delivered)


Avatar

Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia

SAW 3D

Coraline

Resident Evil: Afterlife

Piranha 3D

Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole

Despicable Me

Step Up

Open Season

Deep Sea

Under the Sea

A Christmas Carol

Bolt

Wild Ocean

My Bloody Valentine

How to Train Your Dragon

IMAX 3D Triple Feature

Alice In Wonderland

Monster House

Dinosaurs Alive!

Grand Canyon Adventure

Ultimate Wave

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs

Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs

Monsters vs Aliens

Erotek Dimensions (adult)

Kenny Chesney: Summer in 3D

Space Station 3D

The Universe: 7 Wonders of the Solar System

The Polar Express

Dolphins & Whales

Sharks

Ocean Wonderland

Shrek 1-4

Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore

Yogi Bear

Tangled

IMAX Legends of Flight 3D

The Lovers' Guide 3D (adult)

The Green Hornet

The Hole

Streetdance


----------



## BillFree

I have Panasonic Blu-ray 3D Demonstration Disc VIERA Step into the 3D World. Promo.

(expires on 31 Mar'11) This is excellent.

I would like 3D Ice Age/Bolt/Shrek4. Immediate exchange +$


[email protected]


----------



## hobbs47

What I have to trade:

Coraline

A Christmas Carol


What I already have:

Grand Canyon

Saw

Resident Evil: Afterlife


looking for:

HTTYD

Step Up

Despicable Me

Thanks.


----------



## martyrd0m

Looking for monsters vs aliens. Pm me with what your looking for and I'll let you know if I have it.


----------



## grif32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hobbs47* /forum/post/20022616
> 
> 
> What I have to trade:
> 
> Coraline
> 
> MVA
> 
> A Christmas Carol
> 
> 
> What I already have:
> 
> Grand Canyon
> 
> Saw
> 
> Resident Evil: Afterlife
> 
> 
> Offer up anything else that I don't have.
> 
> Thanks.



Would you be interested in Pirahana 3D?


----------



## Chris112784

I have imax - under the sea that I would be willing to trade. Watched only once. If interested email me [email protected]


----------



## curtishd

Anyone interested in Shrek 1,2,3?


----------



## boyo3221

i have


Train Dragon.... not wrapped but never watched

grand canyon

despicable me

cloudy meatball

step up 3d

alice in wonder

imax 3 collection triple feature (samung)

Bloody valentine

open season


all in Mint condition !


would love to trade something for avatar


email me boy[email protected]


----------



## Matts4313

Quote:

Originally Posted by *boyo3221* 
i have

*Train Dragon*.... not wrapped but never watched

grand canyon

despicable me

cloudy meatball
*step up 3d*

alice in wonder
*imax 3 collection triple feature* (samung)

Bloody valentine
*open season*


all in Mint condition !


would love to trade something for avatar


email me [email protected]


Interested in the bolded. My list of movies is above. I have Avatar.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Friday night I swapped. Cwacomb, Gand Canyon, Pirana, Clash of the Titans for Bolt, Christmas Carol, Alice in Wonderland, Space Station, Sony 3D Demo disk. (Original Ownerships were retained)


----------



## stuart628

I have a UNPLAYED alice in wonderland 3d (4 disk set) that I would be willing to trade plus cash for some of these:


Avatar

Shrek


or maybe straight trade

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs

Christmas Carol

despicable me

resident evil


please let me know as I am really looking to do a deal...I also have a harmony one I would be willing to trade if anyone is interested...lets make a deal.


----------



## Khanriazaoif




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for monsters vs aliens. Pm me with what your looking for and I'll let you know if I have it.



How do I pm?


----------



## martyrd0m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khanriazaoif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How do I pm?



I pm'd you


----------



## fxcast

well, ive given up hope on buying the avatar 3d bluray. the cheapest ive seen it is for $130 on ebay. at best, i would be willing to pay $100.


anyways, this is not ANOTHER avatar/panasonic rant. i just wanted to mention that i would be willing to trade monster vs aliens, shreks 1,2,3, (the 4th is on the way) or despicable me for avatar for a weekend. once i watch avatar i would send it back and you can send me my movies back.


just curious to see if the avatar 3d bluray is as cool as everyone has said it is (as far as 3d).


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxcast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, ive given up hope on buying the avatar 3d bluray. the cheapest ive seen it is for $130 on ebay. at best, i would be willing to pay $100.
> 
> 
> anyways, this is not ANOTHER avatar/panasonic rant. i just wanted to mention that i would be willing to trade monster vs aliens, shreks 1,2,3, (the 4th is on the way) or despicable me for avatar for a weekend. once i watch avatar i would send it back and you can send me my movies back.
> 
> 
> just curious to see if the avatar 3d bluray is as cool as everyone has said it is (as far as 3d).



I bought an sealed copy 2 weeks ago with buy it now for $100. I viewed it for a few minutes before turning it off. Ill be putting it back on Ebay soon. The 2D to 3D converter software I bought the other day can transform an HD copy of avatar to look just as good as the real deal, IMO. Take a look at my 3D sample for yourself (link in my signature). The file I'm referring to is called NASA Avatar. It was a clip I found on the Nasa website and I converted it to 3D.


----------



## Jedi Domain

*Lets cut to the chase







*

I want these -->

AVATAR 3D

PIRANHA 3D

IMAX Deep Sea 3D

IMAX Under the Sea 3D


I have no Blu-Rays DVDs 3d to trade... *How about cash*?


Got a paypal account?? No problem..... PM back or email [email protected] 

Lets trade !!!


----------



## Jedi Domain

*Lets cut to the chase







*

I want these -->

AVATAR 3D

PIRANHA 3D

IMAX Deep Sea 3D

IMAX Under the Sea 3D


I have no Blu-Rays DVDs 3d to trade... *How about cash*?


Got a paypal account?? No problem..... PM back or email [email protected] 

Lets trade !!!


----------



## thefloater24

Looking for Clash of the Titans 3d. Will trade Japanese 3d adult movie

for it. Yu Namiki Schoogirl in Summer Training Camp

http://www.jlist.com/product/ADZ235 


Message me if interested.


----------



## Chris112784




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi Domain* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lets cut to the chase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want these -->
> 
> AVATAR 3D
> 
> PIRANHA 3D
> 
> IMAX Deep Sea 3D
> 
> IMAX Under the Sea 3D
> 
> 
> I have no Blu-Rays DVDs 3d to trade... How about cash?
> 
> 
> Got a paypal account?? No problem..... PM back or email [email protected]
> 
> Lets trade !!!



I've got under the sea


----------



## bravia3D

If you guys joined here, http://blazin3d.freeforums.org there is a full trading section. Not just one post full of "I want this or that" The forums dedicated to trading and selling 3D blu-ray movies.


----------



## thebat68

I have a still sealed Disney 3D Showcase to trade. I'm looking for Bolt 3D, if anybody would trade.


----------



## luken3d

Willing to trade for Avatar 3D plus any other 3D movie, preferably Under the Sea


Let me know if you interested. Thanks.


Luke


----------



## chodalad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luken3d* /forum/post/20056310
> 
> 
> Willing to trade for Avatar 3D plus any other 3D movie, preferably Under the Sea
> 
> 
> Let me know if you interested. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Luke



Got a sealed copy in the mail today (xtra one) willing to trade, what you got for blu ray movies 3d or not?


----------



## chodalad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boyo3221* /forum/post/20036707
> 
> 
> i have
> 
> 
> Train Dragon.... not wrapped but never watched
> 
> grand canyon
> 
> despicable me
> 
> cloudy meatball
> 
> step up 3d
> 
> alice in wonder
> 
> imax 3 collection triple feature (samung)
> 
> Bloody valentine
> 
> open season
> 
> 
> all in Mint condition !
> 
> 
> would love to trade something for avatar
> 
> 
> email me [email protected]



Got avatar 3d sealed how bout for cloudy, train dragon and imax collection


----------



## audiopho

I'm interested in buying (not trading since I have none) 3d BR movies.

I do own a Disney 3D Showcase demo disc (I do not consider it a movie, btw)

PM me what you get and price(s). Thanks


----------



## chodalad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/20062673
> 
> 
> I'm interested in buying (not trading since I have none) 3d BR movies.
> 
> I do own a Disney 3D Showcase demo disc (I do not consider it a movie, btw)
> 
> PM me what you get and price(s). Thanks



do you have regular blu rays? I have avatar 3d sealed, and Im looking for Lord Of The Rings trilogy, All harry potter movies, Kill Bill 1 and 2 and any other cool action movies. If any one is interested in trading regular blu ray for this film let me know!


----------



## stevenc64

I have Avatar 3D. Would like to trade it for Megamind 3D.


Steve


----------



## martyrd0m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chodalad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> do you have regular blu rays? I have avatar 3d sealed, and Im looking for Lord Of The Rings trilogy, All harry potter movies, Kill Bill 1 and 2 and any other cool action movies. If any one is interested in trading regular blu ray for this film let me know!



I have a brand new seal lotr Blu ray box set. Trade for avatar?


----------



## fxcast

ive got a copy of megamind 3d on the way. once i receive it, im willing to trade it for the weekend for avatar 3d.


i also have an extra shrek 3d collection in case anyone wants to trade for avatar.


pm me.


----------



## martyrd0m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxcast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ive got a copy of megamind 3d on the way. once i receive it, im willing to trade it for the weekend for avatar 3d.
> 
> 
> i also have an extra shrek 3d collection in case anyone wants to trade for avatar.
> 
> 
> pm me.



Those kits are out already?


----------



## MyBoysLandC

I'm also looking for Avatar 3d. Open/used is fine. Just picked up a 3d tv so I don't have anything to trade, however I'd be willing to buy it or order a couple of 3d DVDs or a collection (like LOTR) from Amazon and have it shipped directly to you for trade. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## chodalad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MyBoysLandC* /forum/post/20071180
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for Avatar 3d. Open/used is fine. Just picked up a 3d tv so I don't have anything to trade, however I'd be willing to buy it or order a couple of 3d DVDs or a collection (like LOTR) from Amazon and have it shipped directly to you for trade. Let me know. Thanks.



have a sealed copy would trade for harry potter blu ray box set or lotr blu ray box set. sent pm.


----------



## fxcast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* /forum/post/20071160
> 
> 
> Those kits are out already?



yup. i got mine off of buy.com. saw the listing on slickdeals. great price ($179). i needed extra glasses so it worked for me.


----------



## martyrd0m

Quote:

Originally Posted by *fxcast*
yup. i got mine off of buy.com. saw the listing on slickdeals. great price ($179). i needed extra glasses so it worked for me.
Are the 2011 tvs out yet? Im tempted to buy a kit and throw the glasses on eBay but don't think there is a market yet


----------



## TViewer2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxcast* /forum/post/20071290
> 
> 
> yup. i got mine off of buy.com. saw the listing on slickdeals. great price ($179). i needed extra glasses so it worked for me.



You do realize those glasses do not work with 2010 samsung TVs, right?


----------



## fxcast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TViewer2000* /forum/post/20097044
> 
> 
> You do realize those glasses do not work with 2010 samsung TVs, right?



thats what i read. i was trying to verify it. however, im planning on buying another samsung 3d tv for the bedroom. probably go w/ a 2011 model.


----------



## grif32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TViewer2000* /forum/post/20097044
> 
> 
> You do realize those glasses do not work with 2010 samsung TVs, right?



Some people have called Samsung and they verified they would work with the 2010 tv's. Several people called to verify.


Not sure how that's possible so take it with a grain of salt...


----------



## audiopho

Make me an offer of what 3d BD movies you've got.

I'm interested in buying.


----------



## martyrd0m

Have ice age 3d looking for MVA or HTTYD or acouple IMAX movies


----------



## thebat68

I sent off for my copy of Avatar 3D yesterday. I know Megamind 3D will be shipping soon. Would anybody be willing to trade once we get our respective movies?


----------



## Matts4313

My Avatar is offically up for sale or trade. #1 thing Id like to trade for is HTTYD.


Im also have Grand Canyon and Despicable me for sale/trde. Interested in under the sea or step up 3d.


----------



## mdelerious

I have avatar, and would probably trade it for the complete shrek collection with voucher for the 4th film AND ITS A BRAND NEW COPY STILL IN THE PLASTIC


----------



## mdelerious

A bro wats httyd


----------



## mdelerious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *checkler* /forum/post/19894979
> 
> 
> how can i email you ?



a bro wats httyd


----------



## babrown92

How To Train Your Dragon


I have Dispicable Me and Resident Evil, I'd be interested in Avatar or HTTYD


----------



## Checkler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matts4313* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Avatar is offically up for sale or trade. #1 thing Id like to trade for is HTTYD.
> 
> 
> Im also have Grand Canyon and Despicable me for sale/trde. Interested in under the sea or step up 3d.



Matt, I have HTTYD. Still open for trade ?

If so, email me [email protected]


----------



## Matts4313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Checkler* /forum/post/20129392
> 
> 
> Matt, I have HTTYD. Still open for trade ?
> 
> If so, email me [email protected]



I am. Im posting from my phone, so ill try to email you when I get home. If I forget, just PM me to remind me.


Thanks.


----------



## cusm

So I screwed up and got 2 copies of Shrek collection, one sealed w/ voucher; the other open with all 4. I am willing to trade one for something, make me an offer.


----------



## luken3d

I have a complete set of Shrek 3D (1-4) in mint condition.....will trade for something different....preferably for Avatar 3D. Anyone interested?


----------



## millertime50

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jwheels* 
I have avatar, and would probably trade it for the complete shrek collection with voucher for the 4th film. I still have to watch avatar of course but I think my 4 year old would love the shrek movies in 3d.
i just got the new kit with all the sherks movies and megamind that i will trade for avatar... i just ordered the ones they give you a voucher for so it will be abit


----------



## millertime50

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thebat68* 
I sent off for my copy of Avatar 3D yesterday. I know Megamind 3D will be shipping soon. Would anybody be willing to trade once we get our respective movies?
i will trade my Megamind for a Avatrat when mine gets here...


----------



## martyrd0m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millertime50* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> i just got the new kit with all the sherks movies and megamind that i will trade for avatar... i just ordered the ones they give you a voucher for so it will be abit



Pm me.


----------



## logi909

I have bolt in 3d. Would like to trade for HTTYD.


----------



## SacKing916

I have unopened versions of Bolt and Michael Jackson: This is it. Would anyone be willing to trade for Avatar or shrek.


----------



## johnsmith808

I have Imax Under the Sea in mint condition. Looking for Open Season or Coraline.


----------



## grif32

Have a brand new sealed copy of Avatar 3D for trade. Looking for the following 3D:


Shrek 1 - 4

Megamind

Imax Under the sea

Open Season

The Polar Express

HTTYD


If you have anything else let me know.


I do have:


Piranha 3D

Resident Evil 3d


This is back up for Trade. Deal fell through!


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grif32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have a brand new sealed copy of Avatar 3D for trade. Looking for the following 3D:
> 
> 
> Shrek 1 - 4
> 
> Megamind
> 
> Imax Under the sea
> 
> Open Season
> 
> The Polar Express
> 
> HTTYD
> 
> 
> If you have anything else let me know.
> 
> 
> I do have:
> 
> 
> Piranha 3D
> 
> Resident Evil 3d



I have open season, coraline (the digital copy has already been used) and ghost house. Each watched once. Like new. Up for a trade?


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grif32* /forum/post/20180828
> 
> 
> Have a brand new sealed copy of Avatar 3D for trade. Looking for the following 3D:
> 
> 
> Shrek 1 - 4
> 
> Megamind
> 
> Imax Under the sea
> 
> Open Season
> 
> The Polar Express
> 
> HTTYD
> 
> 
> If you have anything else let me know.
> 
> 
> I do have:
> 
> 
> Piranha 3D
> 
> Resident Evil 3d



Im in NY too. Will you do Sherk 1-4 for Avatar and Piranha ?


----------



## grif32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20180971
> 
> 
> I have open season, coraline (the digital copy has already been used) and ghost house. Each watched once. Like new. Up for a trade?



Thanks for the offer but I think I will pass..


----------



## Droozy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grif32* /forum/post/20181908
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer but I think I will pass..



PM sent.... but not for a trade.










forgot to add that i have a Christmas Carol as well


----------



## liuguanjun

I have "coraline, grand canyon, wild ocean, dinosaur alive" for trade, anyone in Torornto or Mississauga interested?


----------



## fxcast

i have an extra copy of shrek forever after. hoping to trade for httyd. i can thrown in another 3d movie as part of the trade as long as its available on amazon.


pm me.


----------



## curtishd

I have the Samsung SSGP3100M Megamind starter kit sealed new with Shrek 1-4 and Megamind voucher for trade. What do you got?


----------



## martyrd0m

Quote:

Originally Posted by *curtishd*
I have the Samsung SSGP3100M Megamind starter kit sealed new with Shrek 1-4 and Megamind voucher for trade. What do you got?
What do you want for megamind?


----------



## grif32

Well my Avatar 3D is now back up for trade after two failed attempts to trade it.


It is back up for trade but please if you say you are going to trade please following through with it.


I know others PM'd me about it when it first when up but I have deleted those messages since.


Looking to trade Brand New Sealed Copy of Avatar for other 3D BD's:


I also have Piranha 3D which I will trade as well...


Here is my wants list:


Megamind 3d

Imax: Under the Sea 3D

Shrek 1 - 4 (want complete set not a voucher) 3D ( Top Pirority)

Monster Vs Aliens 3D

Open Season 3D

HTTYD 3D ( Top Pirority)

Polar Express 3D


Or shot me over a list of 3D BD's you have for trade.


NOT LOOKING FOR BD's at this time just 3D BD's.


Thanks!




EDIT!!!! Avatar has been traded to Droozy


----------



## MurcielagoSV213

Have:


Monster House 3D

RE 3D

Step Up 3D

Piranha 3D


Will have:

Tangled 3D shortly

Ordering Tahiti Wave next week


Also have Megamind Kit coming soon, could throw that movie in mix too.


Would like Avatar, PM with terms if anyone interested.


----------



## 00CivicEx

Looking to get Avatar 3D I have:


Cats and Dogs 3D

IMAX Space Station 3D

National Geographics Sea Monsters 3D

Friday The 13th Part 3 3D

Despicable Me 3D

Clash Of the Titans 3D

IMAX Under The Sea 3D

Dinosaurs Alive 3D

Shrek 4 3D


Also have 360 games if anyone is interested.


----------



## Droozy

I will Have the megamind 3D disc within 6 weeks, as well as the 4th shrek movie. so it will be the complete set 1-4.


trade for


avatar, and any lesser one. PM me


I do not need:

Christmas Carol

Monster House

resident evil 3d

Monsters vs aleans

Dispicable ME


Anything else though will be good.


----------



## johnsmith808

This thread should be called "How can I get Avatar without spending over 100 bucks!"


----------



## MurcielagoSV213

Haha.


I refuse, Ill either trade or wait.


----------



## phansson

I have a brand new in the box never opened Panasonic DMP 110 3D Blu Ray player (minus UPC) I would be willing to trade for How to train your dragon and $25. Pm if interested.


----------



## martyrd0m

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*
This thread should be called "How can I get Avatar without spending over 100 bucks!"
Hah. I know personally I can't think of any movie I'd trade my copy for. Even HTTYD since it's going for about the same price on eBay. Well maybe HTTYD and Megamind for Avatar.


----------



## MurcielagoSV213

Avatar and HTTYD are my two most wanted, right behind Tron Legacy. Im about ready for non exclusive 3D flicks to kick off, luckily we have a few incoming soon.


----------



## fxcast

anyone willing to trade alice in wonderland 3d OR clash of the titans 3d for resident evil afterlife 3d?


i only watched RE once (didnt enjoy it), so it doesnt have a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## omard.

I have Bolt, Alice in Wonderland, and MJ This is it all unopened. Also IMAX Deep Sea that I have seen once. Looking to make a trade for Avatar.


----------



## tony.tam

Anyone want a very lightly used copy of Tangled 3D?


I'm looking for


Alice in wonderland 3D

Bolt 3D

Coraline 3D

Avatar 3D

Open Season 3D

Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs 3D

Ice Age Dawn of the dinasours 3D

Monsters vs Aliens


Also I have a brand new PS3 version of Call of Duty black ops (playable in 3d) I would like 2 3D movies for this


Toy Story 1 and 2 in blu-ray (non 3D), will trade both for 1 3D title.


----------



## masmith

I have Coraline and Ice Age in the mail. I may also be willing to trade Alice and Wonderland.


I am looking for Avatar or How to Train Your Dragon.


I am masmithbid on Ebay if you want to check feedback.


E-mail me:

[email protected]


----------



## Av8tr

I"m looking for Monsters vs Aliens. I have most other 3d movies, including all imax ones. Pm please if interested.


----------



## masmith

I have Coraline sealed and Ice Age which has been viewed once.


I am looking for Avatar or How to Train Your Dragon plus cash consideration via paypal.


I am masmithbid on Ebay if you want to check feedback.


E-mail me:

[email protected]


----------



## martyrd0m

Have for trade:


Hubble 3D with digital copy code

Open Season

Piranha 3D

Bolt

Saw


Looking for:


HTTYD

Or open to offers or cash.


----------



## doubledown88

I have Resident Evil 3D and Monster V Aliens


Open to offers

- Already own Tron, Tangled, Despicable Me


----------



## gamermwm

I am willing to trade a never before used Shrek Forever After 3D disc for Tron 3D. Just got the extra Shrek in the mail today. It doesn't have a case just came in a white disc envelope from Samsung. PM me if interested


----------



## uclabruin98

I have an extra shrek forever 3D DVD as well if anyone is interested in trade...


----------



## millertime50

I have a Megamind i will trade for a Avatar...... sold my shrek set and bought a Avatar


----------



## SacKing916

I know this is a trading page but will anyone just want to sell there avatar movie?


----------



## masmith

I have Coraline and Grand Canyon want to trade for:


HTTYD + cash from me (priority)

Or:

Resident Evil

Tron


----------



## bravia3D

I often have tons of 3D movies I sell off after watching numerous times.


If anyone is interested I'm at my forum, http://blazin3d.freeforums.org/index.php where we have a trading and selling section dedicated to 3D movies. Drop me a PM there


----------



## millertime50

i also have all 4 disc set of Shrek 3D i would trade for a Avatar.. sold shrek and bought Avatar


----------



## KCJAY18

x


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KCJAY18* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also have an extra copy of Shrek forever after brand new in the white envelope for trade. I already have Megamind and Tron and Avatar is on the way. Megamind might be up for trade too, not a huge fan of it in 2d.
> 
> 
> I am looking for the following 3d movies:
> 
> 
> A Christmas Carol (want this one the most)
> 
> 
> Other I would like:
> 
> 
> Despicable Me
> 
> How to Train Your Dragon
> 
> Tahiti: Ultimate Wave
> 
> Piranha
> 
> Tangled
> 
> 
> Might be interested in some others as well.



Would you be down to trade avatar? If so I have christmas carol, despicable me and/or tangled I would be willing to trade..


----------



## KCJAY18

x


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KCJAY18* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar is on the way, so I can't quite trade it yet.



O yea I noticed you had mentioned that. No big deal I can wait if you do wanna trade. Just fyi on the movies I have, they have all been watched once and the digital copies have been used (not sure if that's a deal breaker but if so that's cool).


----------



## Matts4313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KCJAY18* /forum/post/20298413
> 
> 
> I also have an extra copy of Shrek forever after brand new in the white envelope for trade. I already have Megamind and Tron and Avatar is on the way. Megamind might be up for trade too, not a huge fan of it in 2d.
> 
> 
> I am looking for the following 3d movies:
> 
> 
> A Christmas Carol (want this one the most)
> 
> 
> Other I would like:
> 
> 
> Despicable Me
> 
> How to Train Your Dragon
> 
> Tahiti: Ultimate Wave
> 
> Piranha
> 
> Tangled
> 
> 
> Might be interested in some others as well.




Ive got despicable me and Grand Canyon that I would trade for MegaMind


----------



## grif32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KCJAY18* /forum/post/20298413
> 
> 
> I also have an extra copy of Shrek forever after brand new in the white envelope for trade. I already have Megamind and Tron and Avatar is on the way. Megamind might be up for trade too, not a huge fan of it in 2d.
> 
> 
> I am looking for the following 3d movies:
> 
> 
> A Christmas Carol (want this one the most)
> 
> 
> Other I would like:
> 
> 
> Despicable Me
> 
> How to Train Your Dragon
> 
> Tahiti: Ultimate Wave
> 
> Piranha
> 
> Tangled
> 
> 
> Might be interested in some others as well.



Would love Megamind.


I have a brand new sealed copy with slipcover of A Christmas Carol and a Copy of Tahiti: Ultimate Wave watched once and maybe some cash?


----------



## ivanpino

I have


Despicalbe me

Resident Evil Afterlife

Tangled

Tron

Christmas Carol

Legend of the Gaurdians


I want

Megamind

HTTYD

Avatar

Bolt

Any of the Shrek films

Ivan


----------



## Deja Vu

I will trade any two of the following 3D BDs for a 3D BD Megamind.


Coraline

The Polar Express

A Christmas Carol

Monster House

Open Season

Ice Age Dawn of the Dinosaurs

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs

Imax Under the Sea

Imax Wild Ocean

Sep Up 3D

Grand Canyon Adventure

Dinosaurs Alive

Saw 3D The Final Chapter


----------



## SacKing916

Would really like to get rid of a brand new un-opened 3D bluray of Michael Jackson: this is it. Anyone interested?


----------



## mcss1985

I will be willing to trade the following (the only ones I have) for anything else.


Saw 3D

Resident Evil Afterlife

Dinosaurs Alive IMAX


Thanks for the consideration


----------



## ufsteez

I have a copy of shrek 4 in a slip sleeve if anyone is interested. Make me an offer.


----------



## marosnax

What I Have:


Alice in Wonderland, Bolt, Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs, Coraline, Despicable Me, Deep Sea (IMAX), Grand Canyon Adventures, Legends of the Guardians, My Bloody Valentine, The Polar Express, Resident Evil, Saw, Step Up, Tangled, Tron, Ultimate Wave Tahiti, The Universe, and the World Cup Film.


I am looking for:


Avatar, How to Train Your Dragon, Monsters vs. Aliens, and Shrek: The Whole Story (1-4).


Anyone want to trade/ buy & sell? Will Ship overnight for any of the above movies.


----------



## jlluna

I am looking for ( How To Train A Dragon 3D) Or (Ice Age 3D) Or (Bolt 3D) Or (Alice In Wonderland3 D) .I have Shrek 3D Fore Ever After, Never Used. No box just dvd sleeve I could trade for 1 Movie.


I also Have (Shrek The Complete Series 1 Through 4) Sealed. That i would like to trade for a few movies.I could ship FedX With Tracking.


----------



## Droozy

I too have the shrek 4 final chapter 3DBD that i would love to trade for one retail 3DBD.


these are on my want lists


Tron 3D

tangled 3D

Piranana 3D

Alice in wonderland 3D


any takers?


----------



## Jedi Domain

Looks like *Avatar 3d* is being shown ON DEMAND with Comcast, maybe others, too.


With that info, who wants to sell their copy of the disc for $15 ?? Will pay with paypal.


email back [email protected]


----------



## grif32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi Domain* /forum/post/20325406
> 
> 
> Looks like *Avatar 3d* is being shown ON DEMAND with Comcast, maybe others, too.
> 
> 
> With that info, who wants to sell their copy of the disc for $15 ?? Will pay with paypal.
> 
> 
> email back [email protected]



LMAO, now that is some funny stuff right there.


----------



## millertime50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi Domain* /forum/post/20325406
> 
> 
> Looks like *Avatar 3d* is being shown ON DEMAND with Comcast, maybe others, too.
> 
> 
> With that info, who wants to sell their copy of the disc for $15 ?? Will pay with paypal.
> 
> 
> email back [email protected]



i don't think there is anyone who will sell a Avatar for 15.00 .. unless they record it off HBO on demand... Avatar 3D is going for a 100.00 on e-bay.. i just sold all 4 of my shrek 3D to buy a un opened Avatar for 80.00 from a person here in town off cragslist.. i wish you good luck tho...... i don't think you can even record 3D now i think about it


----------



## Av8tr

Sure you can. I had no trouble copying Avatar 3d for my Brother. You just need AnydvdHD, or DVDFab, which strip out all the protections. Now the legalities and ethics are another matter.


It doesn't stream yet afaik. I generally stream all my movies from my pc to my netgear 550 or ps3, but 3d doesn't work yet. there is supposed to be a new Sigmet chip coming out that will make it work.


----------



## PassedPawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Av8tr* /forum/post/20327569
> 
> 
> Sure you can. I had no trouble copying Avatar 3d for my Brother. You just need AnydvdHD, or DVDFab, which strip out all the protections. Now the legalities and ethics are another matter.
> 
> 
> It doesn't stream yet afaik. I generally stream all my movies from my pc to my netgear 550 or ps3, but 3d doesn't work yet. there is supposed to be a new Sigmet chip coming out that will make it work.



It streams if it is SBS 1920 x 1080. Half-resolution, essentially, but works great. I stream 3D.


----------



## millertime50

i have streamed thru the ps3 store for 3D movies


----------



## Decrypticshadow

Is anyone interested in temporarily trading Avatar or Hubble for AIW, REA, or Bolt? I am dying to see what the hype of these titles is in 3D on my Sony 55hx800 set..  Please PM if interested??? Thanks


----------



## Araltd

Anyone trading 3d bluray iso's or backups? I'm game.....


----------



## ivanpino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Araltd* /forum/post/20336598
> 
> 
> Anyone trading 3d bluray iso's or backups? I'm game.....



What do you have?


----------



## Araltd

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ivanpino* 
What do you have?
PM sent


----------



## Blue Rain

I bought 5 bluray 3d movies from amazon this past wed and my UC

glasses arrived today..saturday.


I watched Tahiti: Ultimate Wave today and willing to trade. It's brand new

and only viewed once.




I'm Looking for


Tangled

christmas carol


or make an offer.


Thanks


----------



## Dgephri

I got first Avatar sending in from my TV purchase, and second one with purchase of bundled glasses.


So I have an unopened Avatar 3D extra; photos and whatever proof needed.




EDIT: HTTYD 3D OR Megamind 3D wanted...


----------



## SacKing916

I have Bolt 3D If anyone is interested. I'm open to offers...


----------



## TonyDP

I got the Shrek Movie Collection (Shrek 1-3, all in 3D) last week; it was bundled with a Samsung 3D kit I purchased. While the 3D is actually well done I've never been a fan of the subject matter. The collection is in like-new condition (only watched once).


I also have Despicable Me in 3D. Again, while the 3D is good the story didn't do anything for me. The disk was only watched once and it and all the packaging are in perfect condition.


I'd be interested in trading either of the above for Avatar 3D or Megamind 3D in comparable condition. I did the online redemption voucher for Shrek 4 before watching the movies so I could add that in as well when it arrives (10-12 weeks according to the website, hopefully sooner according to other users who redeemed the voucher).


If anyone is interested, please feel free to drop me a PM. I can provide photos of the discs and I work in downtown Boston, MA so if anyone works in the area as well and is interested I can bring the discs in for an in-person swap.

*EDIT April 28, 2011*: My Shrek 4 Blu-ray arrived today as well (really fast processing on Samsung's part, less than a week since I did the online voucher) so I now have the complete Shrek collection. It has the best 3D of the 4 films though oddly, it has a 2.35:1 aspect ratio whereas the others were all full screen.


----------



## chemjoey

hey guys I have a unopened Mega Mind and Shrek 4 that I am wanting to trade for How To train Your Dragon, Avatar, bolt or monsters vs aliens

also have over 100 blu rays if anybody is interested in trades for those


----------



## go_lobos

Ive got Imax Space Station up for trade, or make em an offer.


----------



## jbug

I've got Alice In Wonderland for trade looking for Hubble.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_lobos* /forum/post/20362831
> 
> 
> Ive got Imax Space Station up for trade, or make em an offer.



Want to trade your space station for Tahiti: Ultimate Wave ?


It's less than a week old and viewed twice as of now.


----------



## millertime50

i have Legend of the Guardians-Owls of Ga'hoole that i would trade for....



Despicable Me.. or

How to train your dragon.. or

The Green Hornet.. or let me know what you mite have, i have 4 or 5 other ones so as long as i don't have what you want to trade i mite be up for it..


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millertime50* /forum/post/20364491
> 
> 
> i have Legend of the Guardians-Owls of Ga'hoole that i would trade for....
> 
> 
> 
> Despicable Me.. or
> 
> How to train your dragon.. or
> 
> The Green Hornet.. or let me know what you mite have, i have 4 or 5 other ones so as long as i don't have what you want to trade i mite be up for it..



Are you interested in Tahiti: Ultimate Wave ?


----------



## millertime50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20364523
> 
> 
> Are you interested in Tahiti: Ultimate Wave ?



i have allready seen it .. Thanks tho


----------



## go_lobos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20364490
> 
> 
> Want to trade your space station for Tahiti: Ultimate Wave ?
> 
> 
> It's less than a week old and viewed twice as of now.



Think im lookin for a real moive not imax, but ill think it over.


----------



## jbug

I'd like more Imax myself. They are educational, entertaining, have good sound and good pop-outs. I have Alice In Wonderland for trade if any one is interested.


----------



## jbug

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jbug* 
I'd like more Imax myself. They are educational, entertaining, have good sound and good pop-outs. I have Alice In Wonderland for trade if any one is interested.
For Trade: Alice In Wonderland, Tangled


Looking For: Ice Age, Hubble, Space Station,


----------



## Kris Deering

Looking for Megamind 3D. I have quite a few 3D titles available for trade including Resident Evil, Saw, Step Up, Coraline, most of the IMAX titles and FIFA World Cup. Willing to do multiple titles. PM me if interested!


----------



## curtishd

I have Shreks 4ever after for trade.


----------



## curtishd

I also have Megamind 3D for trade.


----------



## curtishd

I'll trade Shrek 4 for Green Hornet. Anyone?

I'll also trade Skrek 1-4, make an offer.


----------



## jbug

I have Tangled for trade.


----------



## neveron

i have tron 3d 4 disc willing to trade for gulliver's travel , thanks.


----------



## Kris Deering

Still looking for Megamind if anyone has one for trade. I have the following 3D titles available:


Step Up 3D

Saw 3D

Resident Evil Afterlife 3D

Piranha 3D

Yogi Bear 3D

Wild Ocean 3D

Dinosaurs Alive 3D

Deep Sea 3D

Dinosaurs Giants of Patagonia 3D

Ultimate Wave Tahiti 3D

Mummies Secrets of the Pharaohs 3D

Ultimate G's 3D

2010 FIFA World Cup 3D

Coraline 3D


----------



## jbug

Ice Age is one title that hasn't been mentioned. Wasn't it a Panasonic exclusive? I'd like to trade my Tangled for it.


----------



## gamermwm

I have Tron 3D (disc only) which I'd be willing to trade for Green Hornet 3D, Owls of Gahool, Imax Under The Sea 3D (the one with Jim Carrey), Yogi Bear, Monster House, or Open Season. Also interested in buying these titles


PM me


----------



## Troubledgemini

Yea I would like yogi bear


----------



## Droozy

shrek 4 for tron 3d disc only?


----------



## jbug

Anyone want to trade Tangled for Under The sea?


----------



## doubledown88

I have the following for trade:

- Resident Evil 3D

- Monsters vs Aliens (sealed, but I may watch)


Looking for:

- Piranha 3D (would trade for RE:3D)

- Make Offer.


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droozy* /forum/post/20396305
> 
> 
> shrek 4 for tron 3d disc only?



I would Droozy, but that's actually how I aquired Tron 3D. I traded my Shrek 4 for it with someone on this forum.


If you have anything else in 3D (especially one of the flicks I mentioned in my post above) I'd love to trade. Tron is actually pretty amazingly conceived in 3D...the real world footage in the movie (maybe a little over 20 min.) was shot in 2D...and then the rest of the movie is in 3D once he steps into the virtual world.


The movie has really good depth but not a lot of pop out. Also it was an IMAX movie so the 3D scenes switch over to full screen from letterbox when the 3D kicks in at the 20 minute mark. I really like how they applied the 3D in this movie so I don't regret trading for it at all. If anyone's interested in a trade let me know...I hate how expensive 3D movies are right now $25-35 or more lol


----------



## Troubledgemini

Anybody has ice age 3d?


----------



## Troubledgemini

I have bolt 3d...saw 3d..michael Jackson this it 3d..tron 3d.. Those are the ones im willing to trade..but I would buy ice age 3d and or yogi bear


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Troubledgemini* /forum/post/20400822
> 
> 
> I have bolt 3d...saw 3d..michael Jackson this it 3d..tron 3d.. Those are the ones im willing to trade..but I would buy ice age 3d and or yogi bear



PM Sent.


----------



## TJASKI

I am looked to trade all of my shrek 3d's (1-4) and mega mind for your avatar 3d....


----------



## gamermwm

Wow, I don't know that I'd trade 5 of my movies just for Avatar. I'm pretty sure it will be out later this year anyway as a non exclusive


----------



## roller11

I just want Megamind, I have Cloudy Meatballs, Bolt and HTTYD. I would prefer a simple loan/borrow instead of swap. That is, I swap with someone who has MM, and after a week or two, we both return our movies to the other person. But I'm flexible, I'll go either way. I would need MM only two days, then I would return it.


----------



## Jacob305

panasonic has a contract with fox for avatar until 2012. there is still a long wait. you can get a free copy of avatar if you buy a panasonic blu ray player either the 100 from last year model or the 2011 models.


Jacob


----------



## bremerca71

I have available Shrek 3D discs 1-4 and would like to trade for Avatar 3D.


----------



## masmith

Just got Avatar today, sealed and all. I am going to put it on ebay, but I'll sell it here for $100 and I'll ship in a small flat rate priority box so it should be quick or if you have How to Train Your Dragon I would trade for it and $50.


On Ebay I am masmithbid.


I would also consider trading for Panasonic 3d glasses.


----------



## javanpohl

I want Coraline. I am looking to give up Shrek the Third, Shrek Forever After, and/or Ultimate Wave: Tahiti.


----------



## Dgephri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bremerca71* /forum/post/20412734
> 
> 
> I have available Shrek 3D discs 1-4 and would like to trade for Avatar 3D.



I received the Shrek's today and shipped off the Avatar to you.


Excellent condition, nice transaction, and I hope to do another swap at some point.


(crossing fingers) Only thing left is for mine to show up at your end.


----------



## curtishd

Anyone want to trade either Avatar 3D or something else for Shrek 1-4?


----------



## curtishd

So here is what I have to trade:

Shrek 1,2,3,4

Megamind


I am looking for:

Avatar

Drive Angry

Tron Legacy

Green Hornet


----------



## masmith

Anyone want to sell me HTTYD? I wanted to avoid ebay.


----------



## rjhythloday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *masmith* /forum/post/20464677
> 
> 
> Anyone want to sell me HTTYD? I wanted to avoid ebay.



Bought it myself on ebay today, $52.50 shipped BIN , seems worth it.


Also got open season and cloudy w/ a chance for dirt cheap.


Not looking to trade anything yet, my tv doesn't get here till next week.


I'll probably look to trade some of the imax titles I've purchased for others. Haven't bought into the deep yet, but definitely want it.


----------



## curtishd

Im still looking to trade or sell.

So here is what I have to trade:

Shrek 1,2,3,4 (I'll sell set for $65)

Megamind (I'll sell for $70)


I am looking for:

Avatar

Drive Angry

Tron Legacy

Green Hornet


----------



## jbug

Still have Tangled for trade.


----------



## chunon

I have Coraline and Ice Age 3d for trade


----------



## terp2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/20486936
> 
> 
> Im still looking to trade or sell.
> 
> So here is what I have to trade:
> 
> Shrek 1,2,3,4 (I'll sell set for $65)
> 
> Megamind (I'll sell for $70)
> 
> 
> I am looking for:
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Drive Angry
> 
> Tron Legacy
> 
> Green Hornet



I have the same stuff available. I also have IMAX : Under the Sea. Willing to sell and/or trade. Let me know offers.


----------



## elvisff

I'd love to get a copy of Megamind on 3d blu-ray and would be willing to trade a copy of Avatar 3d for it. It's open and has been watched a couple times, but is still fine. Send me any interest to [email protected]


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chunon* /forum/post/20489659
> 
> 
> I have Coraline and Ice Age 3d for trade



If you don't already have Tangled, would you be interested in a trade for Ice Age?


----------



## Djames10

I have the avatar and narnia (sony bundle)


wanna trade for megamind or HTTYD


----------



## roller11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djames10* /forum/post/20507035
> 
> 
> I have the avatar and narnia (sony bundle)
> 
> 
> wanna trade for megamind or HTTYD



I have HTTYD 3D. I would like to either swap or loan out for Narnia 3D.

Let me know


regards,

Jeff


----------



## rgoldman

I have copy of monster house unopened demo copy came with bluray player and nomeo and Juliet played only 1 time. Looking to perm trade if anyone has any offers. Will throw in a Jvc emitter for the new x3/x7/x9 projectors as I have an extra one


----------



## rgoldman

I have copy of monster house unopened demo copy came with bluray player and nomeo and Juliet played only 1 time. Looking to perm trade if anyone has any offers. Will throw in a Jvc 3d emitter for the new x3/x7/x9 projectors as I have an extra one


----------



## rjhythloday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roller11* /forum/post/20508551
> 
> 
> I have HTTYD 3D. I would like to either swap or loan out for Narnia 3D.
> 
> Let me know
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> Jeff



Narnia 3d is demanding a premium on ebay, about 3 times what httyd goes for.


----------



## Troyk300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjhythloday* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Narnia 3d is demanding a premium on ebay, about 3 times what httyd goes for.



That's true but u forgot one thing narnia sucks


----------



## Buckett

I have not established a collection yet, so I am looking to outright buy Tangled, Despicable Me, and Gnomeo. Please PM me if you are interested in selling any/all of these for a reasonable amount.


Thanks


----------



## vamovie

hello

I have bolt

tron

drive angry on 3D


Iam looking for

shrek1,2,4 on 3D


----------



## jaamz777

I have avatar3d unopened and i'm willing to trade for 2 pair of ultra clear dlp link glasses in good condition. thanks.


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Buckett* /forum/post/20528257
> 
> 
> I have not established a collection yet, so I am looking to outright buy Tangled, Despicable Me, and Gnomeo. Please PM me if you are interested in selling any/all of these for a reasonable amount.
> 
> 
> Thanks



PM Sent.


----------



## Buckett

Guys. Thanks for the responses. I have been able to get gnomeo and tangled. Still looking for despicable me (pending a response).


Again, thanks for the great responses. Let me know if you have a Despicable me you want to sell.


----------



## go_lobos

Huble for trade.

Looking for gnomeo, Xmas carol, guardians, open season, bolt, Monster house, FIFA, shrek


----------



## rjhythloday

I'd be willing to trade Goldberg Variations for Imax *Under the Sea* or any of the Cousteau or maybe another Imax I don't have in 3d.

http://www.aixrecords.com/catalog/goldberg_bd.html 


DVD-Audio + PCM 24bit-96kHz STEREO


----------



## curtishd

I'll trade Skrek 4 3D for Drive Angry 3D.


----------



## chodalad

Got shrek 4 3d and shrek 1 3d discs only (in a blu ray case though), willing to trade for


other 3d blu ray movies exclusives and non exclusives, pm with offer!


Willing to trade for Yogi Bear 3d, Megamind, Saw 3d, bloody Valentine 3d, Tangled, Gnomio and Juliet etc...


----------



## lpnaz480

whats the going rate for unopened avatar? i may have an extra one in a couple of weeks and would be willing to trade it


----------



## rjhythloday

About $90 auction on ebay


----------



## gamermwm

I'm looking for a loan out of Avatar 3D. I'm willing to swap a couple movies with someone in order to borrow Avatar for 1 or 2 weeks


Here's what I have: Hubble 3D, Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs, Shrek Forever After, Megamind, Legend of the Guardians Owls of Gahool, Tahiti, Tangled, Tron Legacy


I've swapped and borrowed movies quite a few times now. PM if interested


----------



## chemjoey

hey guys i have all 4 shreks and megamind avalible if anybody is interested


----------



## curtishd

I have an open but great condition Avatar 3D for sale. $80.

I also have Shrek 4 3D for trade or sale.


----------



## Laserob

Someone want to trade their Yogi Bear for Hubble?


----------



## pauls2ndblessing

I'm interested in buying how to train your dragon 3d, let me know if anyone is interested in selling it for a decent price.


Thanks,

paul


----------



## Djames10

Narina (sony bundle), sony 2011 3d demo disc, SMTOWN live tour in LA, for trade or sale.


looking for megamind,avatar.


----------



## SacKing916

I have bolt 3D. Open to trades please contact...


----------



## rjhythloday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djames10* /forum/post/20612823
> 
> 
> Narina (sony bundle), sony 2011 3d demo disc, SMTOWN live tour in LA, for trade or sale.
> 
> 
> looking for megamind,avatar.



I've got megamind but haven't even watched it once yet. Tempting though for Narnia.


----------



## Calvtanzio

Hey guys i have Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 3D, Shrek Collection (1-4)3D And Avatar 3D looking to borrow for Monsters vs aliens,Despicable Me,Christmas Carol...(I live in Orlando,FL if anyone is close we could just meet up) PM me Thanks


----------



## pumpkin77

I have tron 3d as well, would like to trade for another 3d, tell me what ya got


----------



## markmathers

I have sanctum, been watched only once. Would like to trade for gullivers travels


----------



## chemjoey

does anybody have ice age 3d?


----------



## mishari84

im interested in tangled 3D copy. i dont want to spend 30$ for the combo


----------



## mishari84

im looking for under the sea + tangled ASAP


----------



## JeffDaniel

looking for Avatar 3D opened or not. Have Shrek 1-4 3D unopened along with Mega Mind voucher. PM or email lemoi(dot)jeff(at)gmail(dot)com


If you don't want to trade I'm willing to buy. (not ebay prices though)


----------



## vamovie

Guys

Iam looking for these 3D's to borrow

Iam in chicago

cats and dogs -revenge

space station


i don't mind to trade

i have


DINOSAURS ALIVE

DRIVE ANGRY

GRAND CANYON

GREEN HORNET

IMAX: DINOSAURS GAINTS OF PATAGONIA

IMAX:LEGEND OF THE FLIGHT

IMAX:UNDER THE SEA

LEGENDS OF THE GAURDIANS

MAGIC FOREST

MUMMIES

SANCTUM

SPORTS ILLUSTRATES

THE UNIVERSE

ULTMIATE WAVE TAHITI


----------



## Droozy

can't believe this thread has died...










anyways I have got my hands on Shrek 1-4 again.... brand new. Any offers for trades?


----------



## Diablo1313

I have a Brand New Never Watched Shrek 1-4 3D set with the case and I have another Shrek 4 3D also brand new in a paper sleeve. Looking to trade or sell outright. Looking for Avatar 3D, Coraline 3D, HTTYD 3D, Bolt 3D, or Despicable Me 3D.


----------



## Toe

I have Despicable Me (3d blu and case only) and would like to trade for either Alice In Wonderland, Step Up 3d, Tangled, Megamind, or Hubble.


----------



## adidino

Still looking for HTTYD 3D if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## Kris Deering

I have the following 3D titles:


Kenny Chesney

Drive Angry

Step Up 3D

Saw 3D

Resident Evil Afterlife

Piranha 3D

Yogi Bear

Wild Ocean

Dinosaurs Alive

IMAX Deep Sea

Dinosaurs Giants of Patagonia

Ultimate Tahiti Wave

Mummies Secrets of the Pharaohs

Ultimate Gs

FIFA World Cup

Coraline (Panasonic Bundle sealed)


Looking for Hubble, Ghost in the Shell, and Sanctum. PM me if interested or with questions!


----------



## neveron

i have the following.


gnomeo and juliet 3d

Samsung IMAX 3D Triple Feature (galapagos, into the deep, mummies)


make me an offer

thanks


----------



## vamovie

I just got pitares of carribean 3D

pm me for more details

its dts-hd audio about 42.8GB


----------



## curtishd

I just got Harry Potter 7.1 and 7.2 in 3D new sealed with digital copies of two earlier Harry Potter movies i believe. I am looking to trade for for the Lord of the Rings extended edition trilogy blurays with digital copies OR the Star Wars 6 film bluray set.


----------



## amoney805

It seems like this thread is dead, but Im interested in a mint copy of Drive Angry 3D, Smurfs 3D, and/or Piranha 3D.


I have IMAX Hubble 3D to trade if interested.


----------



## curtishd

With Christmas coming and people getting multiple copies or repeats to their collections maybe this thread will come alive.


----------



## pjb16

I have an extra copy of Shrek Forever After 3D.


----------



## brahby

I also have the 2 Harry Potter movies that came with my Sony 3d bundle. Unopened and with the digital vouchers inside. I also have Alice in Wonderland unopened that came with my old Sony Bundle.


I am open to any other 3d offers as well as regular blu ray titles.


----------



## mcstiles

I have Green Lantern 3d Mint all packaging. Looking to trade for IMAX Under the Sea or IMAX Hubbell or Monster vs Aliens or Fright Night


----------



## blake2001

I'm trying to build my collection up. Let me know what 3D movie you have and how much. I might be able to take it off your hands.


----------



## gamermwm

I have a copy of HP1 & HP2 Deathly Hallows 3D up for trade or sale


I am interested in Kpanda2 or any other 3D movies. PM me, thanks


----------



## brahby

Im looking for despicable me. If anyone has it, what you like for it in trade and I will see what I can find.


----------



## brahby

Anyone with anything new?


----------



## perfectdark

looking for Disney's Christmas Carol, PM me


----------



## Tech5635

I have final destination up for trade 3d. I also have non 3d toy story 3 and megamind. Pm me if interested.


----------



## gamermwm

I have Open Season 3D. Opened the case and watched it once. Great Sony 3D


Open to trade offers


----------



## curtishd

I have HP7 part 1 3D and all the Shreks in 3D. I'm open to offers to trade. I am also looking for LotR Extended blurays and Star Wars Blurays.


----------



## 3dnyc

I have avatar 3d i would trade it for the al l 4 shreks 3d plud megaming 3d


----------



## doubledown808

I have a SEALED copy of Piranha 3D looking to trade.


Also have an opened RE:Afterlife....mint condition.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dnyc* /forum/post/21452896
> 
> 
> I have avatar 3d i would trade it for the al l 4 shreks 3d plud megaming 3d



I'm not sure if I understand your post. Are you wanting to trade Avatar for any of those movies or ALL of those movies?


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/21480750
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I understand your post. Are you wanting to trade Avatar for any of those movies or ALL of those movies?



He wants all four Shreks AND Megamind. I've seen the exact deal happen several times


It's not worth it in my opinion unless you're in a hurry to see Avatar in 3D. I believe the exclusitivity ends after Feb this year


----------



## 3dnyc

Well nobody is making you to trade ..nodody knows yet if the movie will go on sale on february or later... Actually i read somewhere it may be after jun.. so if you cant wait like me till that date than you are welcome to trade with me


----------



## 3dnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I understand your post. Are you wanting to trade Avatar for any of those movies or ALL of those movies?



Well you really dont know the worth of avatar?


----------



## perfectdark

I'm buying Megamind 3D Bluray from kijiji for $15 (its the 3D movie only, no 2D disc included) is that a good deal?


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dnyc* /forum/post/21482347
> 
> 
> Well you really dont know the worth of avatar?



Actually, I think I do


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think I do



I agree - especially when you could buy Avatar 3D cheaper from eBay, new, for less than the cost of all Shrek movies + Megamind!


----------



## brahby

I can't really tell who is trolling and who isn't but avatar still fetches like 90 on eBay whereas you can buy the Samsung promo versions of shrek and megamind together for about 60


----------



## 3dnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brahby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i can't really tell who is trolling and who isn't but avatar still fetches like 90 on ebay whereas you can buy the samsung promo versions of shrek and megamind together for about 60



+1


----------



## 3dnyc

The cheap ppl who dying to get hands on avatar but dont want to spend any penny its the same ppl who were trolling here


----------



## perfectdark

I am looking to buy right now


Wants:


Despicable Me

Monsters vs Aliens

A Christmas Carol



PM with prices shipped to Canada


I have some ps3 games

Heavy Rain new

Call of duty mw3

Motorstorm Apocalypse


----------



## brahby

One of the members was nice enough to pm and let me know wal-mart.com was selling despicable me for 25. It's a great deal considering its 4 discs and has some little extras like smartphone apps and stuff.



Edit: nevermind it's back up to 35


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The cheap ppl who dying to get hands on avatar but dont want to spend any penny its the same ppl who were trolling here



I find it hilarious that you refer to "the cheap ppl dying to get hands on avatar but don't want to spend any penny", yet you are the one expecting to trade ONE movie for five - let me ask, who is cheap???


Personally I am happy to wait for it to be released to the general public before I buy it. If Panasonic only has exclusivity until end of February it will not be too long after until it hits store shelves everywhere so that the money starts flowing in yet again for James Cameron


----------



## 3dnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I find it hilarious that you refer to "the cheap ppl dying to get hands on avatar but don't want to spend any penny", yet you are the one expecting to trade ONE movie for five - let me ask, who is cheap???
> 
> 
> Personally I am happy to wait for it to be released to the general public before I buy it. If Panasonic only has exclusivity until end of February it will not be too long after until it hits store shelves everywhere so that the money starts flowing in yet again for James Cameron



I bought my copy with a Panasonic 3d blu ray player for 250$ just so i can get the movie ,and i didnt need no 3d player becouse i had 2 already plus the ps3 ... Good luck finding avatar for a trade with one movie


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my copy with a Panasonic 3d blu ray player for 250$ just so i can get the movie ,and i didnt need no 3d player becouse i had 2 already plus the ps3 ... Good luck finding avatar for a trade with one movie



Hmmm I do not recall ever saying I wanted to trade one movie for it - I said I am happy to wait for it to hit store shelves before purchasing it. Maybe you should read the post before commenting.


If you are happy to pay $250 for one movie good for you. Personally I think that's a rip off, but hey that's just my opinion.


Good luck getting rid of your copy in exchange for the 4 x Shrek movies + Megamind. You never know, you might find someone who thinks it's a good deal - I just don't think it is when you can buy if off eBay cheaper than the price of all 5 movies you are asking for combined. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## 3dnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I do not recall ever saying I wanted to trade one movie for it - I said I am happy to wait for it to hit store shelves before purchasing it. Maybe you should read the post before commenting.
> 
> 
> If you are happy to pay $250 for one movie good for you. Personally I think that's a rip off, but hey that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Good luck getting rid of your copy in exchange for the 4 x Shrek movies + Megamind. You never know, you might find someone who thinks it's a good deal - I just don't think it is when you can buy if off eBay cheaper than the price of all 5 movies you are asking for combined. Again, just my opinion.



Well good for you and other ppl who can wait forever till it hits the shelfs ..an early adaptor as me cant wait that long thats why we pay more but we enjoy it before you


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you and other ppl who can wait forever till it hits the shelfs ..an early adaptor as me cant wait that long thats why we pay more but we enjoy it before you



And that's okay - each to their own. While you enjoy your 1 x $250 movie, I will enjoy my 15 x $15 - $25 movies that I got for a total of $250


----------



## 3dnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> And that's okay - each to their own. While you enjoy your 1 x $250 movie, I will enjoy my 15 x $15 - $25 movies that I got for a total of $250



Listen nothing personal but as i recall this is a thread for trading movies im not intrested in your finances or bussines advises you trying to give to others ,so why dont you go wait till movies get cheaper and let us trade here


----------



## brahby

I still disagree that it's a bad trade. I have yet to see avatar go for less than the megamind and shrek collection. You could essentially buy that collection for 60 bucks and trade it to him and use the extra 30 to buy another new blu ray. It's all about how much it is worth to someone. I personally laughed at my friend when he told me he won a copy of avatar on eBay "for a steal" at 80 bucks. I agree with both parties here but have to disagree when you say that avatar is cheaper new than shrek collection plus megamind. I know I personally looked at purchasing both avatar and shrek collection plus megamind and I could not get avatar for under 80 (so I passed) and shrek 1-3 discs with vouchers for 4 and megamind were 35-45, since I didn't trust the vouchers I looked at sets that had all 5 discs and it was 55-65. Still 25-15 less than a brand new sealed avatar.


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Listen nothing personal but as i recall this is a thread for trading movies im not intrested in your finances or bussines advises you trying to give to others ,so why dont you go wait till movies get cheaper and let us trade here



Just remember you are the one that started all this by making a ridiculous trade offer! I am more than happy to trade if it is reasonable - hence the reason i read this forum. You should also realise that i wasn't the one that started calling people "cheap" and insulting them by doing so.


Sorry if your feelings are hurt now. I will leave you alone, my point is made I think.


----------



## 3dnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brahby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still disagree that it's a bad trade. I have yet to see avatar go for less than the megamind and shrek collection. You could essentially buy that collection for 60 bucks and trade it to him and use the extra 30 to buy another new blu ray. It's all about how much it is worth to someone. I personally laughed at my friend when he told me he won a copy of avatar on eBay "for a steal" at 80 bucks. I agree with both parties here but have to disagree when you say that avatar is cheaper new than shrek collection plus megamind. I know I personally looked at purchasing both avatar and shrek collection plus megamind and I could not get avatar for under 80 (so I passed) and shrek 1-3 discs with vouchers for 4 and megamind were 35-45, since I didn't trust the vouchers I looked at sets that had all 5 discs and it was 55-65. Still 25-15 less than a brand new sealed avatar.



Thank you for explaining to him


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for explaining to him



That's ok - obviously he knows better places to shop then I do as I have never seen the, for this price. I would still prefer to pay an extra $15 to get Avatar new rather than a secondhand one, but again, ONLY MY OPINION,


----------



## blake2001

Come on guys knock it off.


I'm looking for a Green Lantern 3D.


Got Conan 3D


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blake2001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Come on guys knock it off.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Green Lantern 3D.
> 
> 
> Got Conan 3D



Cannot help with that one, sorry...


----------



## 3dnyc

Im trading avatar 3d (original panasonic copy) for all 4 shrek 3d movies + megamind 3d


----------



## gamermwm

I'd be willing to trade the Shrek 3D Collection (Samsung exclusive version) for the Toy Story 3D collection if anyone has it (4 movies for 3 basically)


----------



## bur1196

I have the following for trade (USA ONLY):


- Alice In Wonderland 3D: 1 Disc Promo

- Bolt 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover

- Cars 2 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover

- Cats & Dogs 2: The Revenge Of Kitty Galore 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover

- Clash Of The Titans 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy

- Dolphins And Whales (IMAX): Tribes Of The Ocean 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray w/Slipcover

- Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows Part 2 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray (Promo)

- Hoodwinked Too!: Hood Vs Evil 3D - Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy

- Kung Fu Panda 2 3D: Best Buy 3D Exclusive - Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover

- Legend Of The Guardians: The Owls Of Ga'hoole 3D: Two-Disc Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray

- Ocean Wonderland 3D (IMAX): Blu-Ray 3D

- Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides 3D - 5 Disc Combo Pack - Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover

- Priest: Unrated Blu-Ray 3D w/Slipcover

- Rio 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover

- Sanctum 3D: Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray

- Sharks 3D (IMAX): Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray w/Slipcover

- Shrek 3D: The Complete Collection (Promo) - Contains All 4 Shrek 3D Movies

- Space Station 3D (IMAX): Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray w/Slipcover

- Step Up 3D: Blu-Ray + Blu-Ray 3D + DVD + Digital Copy

- The Chronicles Of Narnia: The Voyage Of The Dawn Treader 3D - Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover

- The Green Hornet 3D: Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray + DVD + Digital Copy

- The Smurfs 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD w/Slipcover

- The Universe 3D

- Thor 3D: Limited 3D Edition - Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover

- Tron: Legacy 3D - Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray 2D + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover


I am ONLY interested in MINT 3D blu-rays (NO imports/french writings, etc). Send me a pm if interested...


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bur1196* /forum/post/21596572
> 
> 
> I have the following for trade (USA ONLY):
> 
> 
> - Alice In Wonderland 3D: 1 Disc Promo
> 
> - Bolt 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover
> 
> - Cars 2 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover
> 
> - Cats & Dogs 2: The Revenge Of Kitty Galore 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover
> 
> - Clash Of The Titans 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy
> 
> - Dolphins And Whales (IMAX): Tribes Of The Ocean 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray w/Slipcover
> 
> - Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows Part 2 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray (Promo)
> 
> - Hoodwinked Too!: Hood Vs Evil 3D - Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy
> 
> - Kung Fu Panda 2 3D: Best Buy 3D Exclusive - Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover
> 
> - Legend Of The Guardians: The Owls Of Ga'hoole 3D: Two-Disc Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray
> 
> - Ocean Wonderland 3D (IMAX): Blu-Ray 3D
> 
> - Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides 3D - 5 Disc Combo Pack - Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover
> 
> - Priest: Unrated Blu-Ray 3D w/Slipcover
> 
> - Rio 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover
> 
> - Sanctum 3D: Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray
> 
> - Sharks 3D (IMAX): Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray w/Slipcover
> 
> - Shrek 3D: The Complete Collection (Promo) - Contains All 4 Shrek 3D Movies
> 
> - Space Station 3D (IMAX): Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray w/Slipcover
> 
> - Step Up 3D: Blu-Ray + Blu-Ray 3D + DVD + Digital Copy
> 
> - The Chronicles Of Narnia: The Voyage Of The Dawn Treader 3D - Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover
> 
> - The Green Hornet 3D: Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray + DVD + Digital Copy
> 
> - The Smurfs 3D: Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD w/Slipcover
> 
> - The Universe 3D
> 
> - Thor 3D: Limited 3D Edition - Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover
> 
> - Tron: Legacy 3D - Blu-Ray 3D + Blu-Ray 2D + DVD + Digital Copy w/Slipcover
> 
> 
> I am ONLY interested in MINT 3D blu-rays (NO imports/french writings, etc). Send me a pm if interested...



I will trade you Avatar for all of the movies above (just kidding of course , just pickin on our friends above , going back and forth on Avatar )



I actually got Avatar and 7 other movies (all new ) for $210 on eBay


----------



## trackmaster1

there are lots of 3d contents out there i have 150 3d movies + a couple 3d xxx not on disc bluray and sbs. but i am in jamaica so any one here from jamaica send me a msg we cam trade


----------



## 3dnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I will trade you Avatar for all of the movies above (just kidding of course , just pickin on our friends above , going back and forth on Avatar )
> 
> 
> I actually got Avatar and 7 other movies (all new ) for $210 on eBay



Hehehe


----------



## RussellWilde

I've got the UK version of Up (it plays and looks great in my ps3) and a few other (US) titles I'd be willing to trade for the Toy Story trilogy.


----------



## armandxp

I have most 3d blu rays, but curious if anyone would be willing to sell any of the following slipcovers at a descent price:


The case for Resident Evil 3D

Slipcover for Cats and Dogs 2 3D

Slipcover for Hubble 3D

Slipcover for Coralline 3D

Slipcover for Despicable Me 3D

Slipcover for Alice in Wonderland 3D


Don't really have any 3D movies to trade.


Thanks for looking!


If you have any other ideas or suggestions please let me know.


----------



## wonka702

I have Harry Potter Deathly Hallows 1 and 2, the Three Musketeers and Harold and Kumar 3d christmas for trade, just looking to watch things in 3d so we can trade temporarily or permanently it is up to you. Just make some offers.


----------



## rage4order

Is anyone still trading? I've made the jump and bought myself a 3D Samsung. I just bought Green Lantern 3D and will be looking for a place to start trading movies soon.


----------



## Ophion75

I have several 3Ds I wouldnt mid trading....pending I don't get screwed


----------



## NSX1992




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armandxp* /forum/post/21627543
> 
> 
> I have most 3d blu rays, but curious if anyone would be willing to sell any of the following slipcovers at a descent price:
> 
> 
> The case for Resident Evil 3D
> 
> Slipcover for Cats and Dogs 2 3D
> 
> Slipcover for Hubble 3D
> 
> Slipcover for Coralline 3D
> 
> Slipcover for Despicable Me 3D
> 
> Slipcover for Alice in Wonderland 3D
> 
> 
> Don't really have any 3D movies to trade.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> If you have any other ideas or suggestions please let me know.



FreeCovers.net has all those covers for download.


----------



## BIGGGDADDY72

I have some 3d blus for trade

Alice in wonderland

Gnomeo and juliet

Imax Deep blue sea

Transformers Dark of the moon


Iam looking for

How to train your dragon 3d

Megamind 3d

Kung fu panda 2 3d

avatar 3d


----------



## adidino

I have Kung Fu Panda 2 I would be willing to trade.


----------



## BIGGGDADDY72

What title are you interested in.


----------



## adidino

Tranformers


----------



## BIGGGDADDY72

Sounds good,have you ever traded on here before.I have not myself.I have traded movies from the hidefdigest website.


----------



## adidino

No this is my first trading on any site. I assume you are looking to do a permanent trade. Correct? If so, you can PM me and we can make arrangements. So you know, I watched the movie once. In perfect condition with slip cover. Yours?


----------



## Ophion75

If anyone is interested in Transformers 3 3D let me know what you have for trade


----------



## adidino

I have Kung Fu Panda 2. I assumed Bigdaddy72 wanted to trade his Transformers 3D but he hasn't responded to me yet.


----------



## jesmer

I have Monster House 3d I am looking to Trade.


Let me know what you have I am open to Many titles


Transformers 3 3d

Born to Be wild

under the Sea

Deep Sea 3d

Yogi Bear


and will accept many more, send offers Plz


----------



## curtishd

I am looking for a non-3D disc bluray. I am looking for the Disney WOW calibration bluray and I will trade SHREK 4 in 3D for it.


----------



## gamermwm

Glad to see this thread back alive again










I have a couple new Shrek 3D collections (movies 1-4) for trade or sale. They were opened to make sure the 4th disc was included but are new


I also have several sealed/new combo packs of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows p.2 in 3D for trade or sale. These are the full combo packs and not the Sony Exclusive 2 disc set


----------



## BIGGGDADDY72

I have some 3d title willing to trade


Gnomeo and Juliet

Transformers Dark of the moon

Imax under the sea

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs


Wants

Kung fu panda 2

Avatar

Megamind

How to train your dragonany

any imax nature documentaries


I would be willing to trade multiple titles for avatar 3d


----------



## dane1201

What would you trade for Avatar 3D?


----------



## BIGGGDADDY72

Did you get my message,if you didnt,i mentioned iam willing to trade any of the 3d movies for avatar 3d i mentioned in my post.I also have other 3d movies available.Name some movies you are interested in i might have them.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGGGDADDY72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have some 3d title willing to trade
> 
> 
> Gnomeo and Juliet
> 
> Transformers Dark of the moon
> 
> Imax under the sea
> 
> Cloudy with a chance of meatballs
> 
> 
> Wants
> 
> Kung fu panda 2
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Megamind
> 
> How to train your dragonany
> 
> any imax nature documentaries
> 
> 
> I would be willing to trade multiple titles for avatar 3d



I have Megamind. But it's the exclusive so it's 3D only no 2D


Any one willing to trade?


----------

